# Snakes



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of some rattlers in there den. Pics were taken in South Salt Lake valley. (Herriman area)


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Yea these pics have made the rounds on the net a number of times. 

And again I say that a can of gas and a match will do the trick. Either that or a 12ga and a box of shells, either way get ride of the suckers. I hate snakes.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

DeadI said:


> Yea these pics have made the rounds on the net a number of times.
> 
> And again I say that a can of gas and a match will do the trick. Either that or a 12ga and a box of shells, either way get ride of the suckers. I hate snakes.


That's messed up man. I think snakes are cool! If you don't mess with a rattlesnake, it's not going to go out of its way to mess with you.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The last time I saw those same pics they were from Wyoming. :?:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

FWIW- There is a Herriman that is an area that I believe is near Rock Springs, Wyoming.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

What I can tell you is this. This is the EXIF data from the photo. Surprised it is still intact.

Taken last year on 11 May 2008 somewhere, there was no GPS data embedded.

Make = Canon
Model = Canon PowerShot A520
Date Time = 2008-05-11 01:36:54
Exposure Time = 1/640"
F Number = F5.5
Shutter Speed Value = 9.31 TV
Aperture Value = 4.91 AV
Exposure Bias Value = ±0EV
Max Aperture Value = F5.48
Metering Mode = Pattern
Flash = Flash did not fire, auto mode
Focal Length = 23.19mm
Maker Note = 894 Byte
User Comment = 
Flashpix Version = Version 1.0
Color Space = sRGB
Exif Image Width = 640
Exif Image Height = 480


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

I wouldn't get that close to a den of rattlers... :shock: _(O)_


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

waltny said:


> What I can tell you is this. This is the EXIF data from the photo. Surprised it is still intact.
> 
> Taken last year on 11 May 2008 somewhere, there was no GPS data embedded.
> 
> ...


I'll ask, how did you extract this info?


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> waltny said:
> 
> 
> > What I can tell you is this. This is the EXIF data from the photo. Surprised it is still intact.
> ...


Opanda EXIF viewer, its free and fun to use.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

waltny said:


> Opanda EXIF viewer, its free and fun to use.


Thanks!

I'll give it a try. I hate when I can't remember what I set things too. Learning is tough when your memory is short.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

DeadI said:


> Yea these pics have made the rounds on the net a number of times.
> 
> And again I say that a can of gas and a match will do the trick. Either that or a 12ga and a box of shells, either way get ride of the suckers. I hate snakes.


+1


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> waltny said:
> 
> 
> > Opanda EXIF viewer, its free and fun to use.
> ...


You get a chance to check this out yet?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

3rd round on the UWN, I believe. Didn't everyone determine these pics were taken near Riverton, WY?


----------

